# Lado Bass



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am considering buying my 1st bass-would appreciate your comments or opinions on this one:

Lado Standard II Bass - Spaceman Music


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good one. Buy it.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If I played bass it would be mine!
Actually if it was local it would be mine!

Go and buy it.
Now.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

wow Lado...my only experience with Lado stuff was back in the late 70's and early 80's.

Mostly quality neck through construction, Canadian co. IIRC
I think they sold to an overseas company,then fell off my radar .
Don't know much about the current/recent past production lines
If they maintained quality then that should be a solid bass.

No idea of pricing.....not much help I guess


*edit* LOL ,that's what happens when you stop mid post to make a coffee.

^these guys are in the know


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bubb said:


> wow Lado...my only experience with Lado stuff was back in the late 70's and early 80's.
> 
> Mostly quality neck through construction, Canadian co. IIRC
> I think they sold to an overseas company,then fell off my radar .
> ...


The Lado Hawk was his private labelled offshore line.
But they were still making good handmade expensive gear in Lindsay up until at least recent years, while also running a luthier school.
But I know Joe was looking to sell the business a few years ago, so not sure where things are at now.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Diablo said:


> The Lado Hawk was his private labelled offshore line.
> But they were still making good handmade expensive gear in Lindsay up until at least recent years, while also running a luthier school.
> But I know Joe was looking to sell the business a few years ago, so not sure where things are at now.


Thanks for that,I'd heard of a luthier school in Lindsay,didn't realize it was him running it.
My stepson and his family were living in the Lindsay area for a few years and I actually toyed with the idea of checking the school out.
Never happened,they moved west,might have been a real good experience.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bubb said:


> Thanks for that,I'd heard of a luthier school in Lindsay,didn't realize it was him running it.
> My stepson and his family were living in the Lindsay area for a few years and I actually toyed with the idea of checking the school out.
> Never happened,they moved west,might have been a real good experience.


Ya, I actually considered (briefly) buying the business, when Joe told me of his intention to sell. But after giving it the Diablos Den treatment, decided I'm not the right guy for it.
As an owner of a couple Lados, one was custom made for me in the late '80's, I hope the brand continues on in some way, under a luthier as skilled and caring as Joe.at its heyday, it was a great Canadian story.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Buy.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Definitely buy. For less $$ than many Furutama dreksticks, you get a Canadian, hand-made, neck-through bass with the best quality hardware. Center neck-through wood is hard maple, wings are silver maple. The Standard series of guitars and basses were intended to be Lado's least adorned original creations (my understanding is that one of his employees, not Joe, came up with the design) and are all-business pro gear. I consider it the patriotic duty of every Canadian to own at least one Lado guitar and/or bass. Or substitute for an equivalent Fury, Odyssey, or Olivo (he worked for Lado, I believe, and used Lado designs).

My old, modded Lado Standard guitar - a real road warrior. This picture is the last I ever took of it. It lives now... only in my memories.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

My current Lado - a Lado Condor - looks like these, but in black. The apogee of Joe's perverted genius and truly one of the ugliest electric guitars ever conceived.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

You could always man up for a Condor bass, but it's a tad more expensive (CAD $2,600 plus shipping) at Olivia's Vintage.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> My current Lado - a Lado Condor - looks like these, but in black. The apogee of Joe's perverted genius and truly one of the ugliest electric guitars ever conceived.


Not ugly to me,
It'd be fun to play in a disco band with that. Shining Star all night long, baby!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Not ugly to me,
> It'd be fun to play in a disco band with that. Shining Star all night long, baby!


I embrace and love its hideous nature. 
It reminds me of Joe and his winning personality. 
My Condor is currently in a pre-restoration state of rest but will rise again.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Just make sure its a real Canadian neck through and not a Bolt on Import.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2017)

Hammertone said:


> My old, modded Lado Standard guitar - a real road warrior. This picture is the last I ever took of it. It lives now... only in my memories.


I had one of these too. In chocolate brown. I gave it to one of my brother's friends because he was just starting out and sounded good on it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> I am considering buying my 1st bass-would appreciate your comments or opinions on this one:
> 
> Lado Standard II Bass - Spaceman Music


You could do worse for the money for sure. Being likely solid maple it's probably heavy. That would be the only thing I would be wary of.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

capnjim said:


> Just make sure its a real Canadian neck through and not a Bolt on Import.


It's definitely a real Canadian neck-through.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hoping to check it out tomorrow


----------



## Deltablues (Dec 7, 2018)

I have a Lado Hawk 5 string Jazz Bass


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Tangerine Standard:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hammertone said:


> Tangerine Standard:


I would gladly "give my left nut" for that beauty, but I don't suppose that's a trade that would interest you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

Hammertone said:


> Tangerine Standard


I used to have one of those in a kinda Milk Chocolate Brown with a hint of sparkle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

Deltablues said:


> I have a Lado Hawk 5 string Jazz Bass


Love to see what that looks like.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I would gladly "give my left nut" for that beauty, but I don't suppose that's a trade that would interest you.


Mmmm....candy....


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Whats the hole? Pin move?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Mandatory Lado extra hole. 
Because Joe is an utter moron, the pin was always put there, to ensure that that any chance of the guitar not being neck heavy was eliminated.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I had this beast for a few years back in the 90's:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Quality stuff. Iron Maiden approved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2018)




----------

